# Atlas Shrugged



## enron1982 (Aug 7, 2007)

Such a thick book! I've owned a mint copy of it for years but have never had the ambition to pick it up and read it straight through. I always get worried that i'll want to put it down half way through and read something else. I really want to read it though. Some consider it one of the greatest works ever, some not so much. Is it worth the time? What do you think? I have so many other books i want to read lined up, it's so hard to start something so long.....

I also feel the same way about the Lord of the Rings, of which i also have a complete copy with all of the books. So i guess i ask the same question of this...


----------



## Stewart (Aug 7, 2007)

I've always thought Ayn Rand was someone teenagers read when their minds were most open to her crackpot notions of selifshness that an ideal world could do without.

As for _Lord Of The Rings, _if you like pixies and shit like that then go for it. Expect a meandering plot that stops regularly for excruciating pixie songs and sloppy dialogue. I got to the penultimate chapter of the first book before realising that it's overhyped nonsense.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Aug 7, 2007)

Just watch _The Incredibles_.  It makes the same points but is told in a far more interesting way.


----------



## enron1982 (Aug 8, 2007)

Some useful feedback perhaps?


----------



## kenewbie (Aug 8, 2007)

As far as I remember, the book doesn't really try to tell a story. It spends it's time praising capitalism and attacking socialism without ever trying to show both sides of the argument. 

k


----------



## Dancer Preston (Aug 8, 2007)

Ayn Rand is a waste of time. As kenewbie says, there really is no story to her writings, just a lot of philosophy and trying to force it into your head.


----------



## Johnnyelvis (Aug 11, 2007)

I was given the book by a girl who said it would change my life forever. It did, I didn't want to know the girl any more.....

As far as a constructive criton this book goes - it doesn't deserve it. It's a waste of anyones time who picks it up to read it. Crass, unimaginative - it  truly does explore the depths of how bad a book can really be.

But then, that books has sold millions, I have yet to sell one book. Maybe I should change my name to Ayn Bland.


----------



## Athlynne (Sep 17, 2007)

<shudder>  This book made me so depressed I could hardly move for days.  The world it presented terrified me, I'm not sure why.  It just seemed joyless and wrong.  I wouldn't recommend it to anyone...but as has been said, it has sold millions, so a lot of people must like it.


----------



## red lantern (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds like this book would make an ideal paper weight, I need one of those at the moment.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Sep 18, 2007)

Now guys, calm down.  It doesn't have the strongest storyline on the planet, or the best characters, but it is an enjoyable book.  The suspense about John Galt and his motor is very enjoyable.  It was written to promote a certain phliosophy, but it is a lot less blatant than say... Anthem was.  I do recommend this book to people.  

Despite what Kenewnbie says, there _is_ a story to the book, and it _does _deviate from the capitalist propaganda on several occasions.  The main character(a woman) encounters some very interesting adventures and obstacles, and the relationships are no worse than what you would find in other Sci-fi and even fantasy books.  Hell, it's a lot better than any romance novel, and those thngs sell like crazy(of course, it's a lot less juicy too), but don't drop it just because of the Anti-Communsm angle.


----------



## lisajane (Sep 18, 2007)

My OH is currently reading this novel, he says it's good but it drags on a bit...


----------



## RomanticRose (Sep 18, 2007)

I have both good and bad points of Rand's work.  Her characters are very one dimensional -- everyone is either completely good or completely evil.  

She does get a bit heavy handed with the philosophical aspects and monologues.

BUT

She does build suspense very well.  She drops clues throughout, which can give you a DUH! feeling when the full reveal comes.  

Some of her descriptive passages border on brilliance.  In particular, the passage that describes the first run on the John Galt Line is absolutely breathtaking.  She engages all the senses and all the emotions to really put the reader in the cab of that engine. 

So, while I would not call her the world's greatest storyteller, her books are not necessarily the total crap that some people think they are.

Just my tuppence, your mileage may vary.

Rosalinda


----------

